# Mad scientist style drink dispenser?



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, I have looked and I can't find what I am looking for. Has anyone on here made a mad scientist style drink dispenser, something you would see in a lab, like a giant glass jar with tubes that contain the drink and a valve at the base, maybe with some ring stands, bunson burner type of stuff etc?

I would love pictures of it done, or more a how to and where to buy the stuff. 

Hoping for some help on this one as a cool dispensary like this would be awesome for my party this year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I know what you're attempting but have not done it. The thought seems easy by using a container similar to the one shown at this address.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/16775576?...1=g&wl2=&wl3=13695304270&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

I'm thinking you could add flasks full of colored water and maybe drop a few dry ice pellets into the water do create fog. Or perhaps one of those electric water foggers that you can place in a bowl. Another container could be filled with a cloudy liquid then drop a colored glow stick in it to make the liquid glow. I've done this using a transluscent liquid, not clear, so you can't see the glow stick. Also, have a bunsen burner burning in the display to add more interest. You get the idea.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you wanting it to serve drinks from? You can go to Amazon.com and type in Halloween drink dispenser or Oriental Trading and type in In My Veins


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That is kind of the concept. I am wanting to serve drinks, but just probably one kind. I am thinking some kind og tubes to a valve but I want it to be awesome not just something I found cheap at a store. I am hoping someone here has made an awesome set up I can use as a guide.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I kinda like this idea!










I made this in 2009 for my laboratory. Maybe it will inspire you.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Haunti. I like the idea. I have seen the watermelon done before. I wonder if a pumpkin would work or make everything taste really funny. 

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I suspect you could set up a whole array of bubbling test tubes (air bubbles and/or dry ice), colored liquids, test tubes, clear plastic hoses, distillation columns, etc. You could either 'fake' boiling by adding an aquarium air pump and clear tubing to the tubes and beakers, or a bunsen burner and real flame / real boiling if you dare. The dry ice is a cool effect, though sometimes a hassle to keep adding it and keep the effect going. We picked up an ultrasonic fogger which shines colored LEDs through the fog for a neat effect...similar to that of dry ice, but not as dramatic.

Though any way you go, I suspect the best bet is to set up all your props and possibly make it look like they are supplying the drink dispenser, though you'd probably want to have the actual drink in a clean / unadulterated container.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the container picked out I think. I have had a 6 gallon culigan style water bottle that is made of glass. I don't know how old it is but it has been in my storage room, clean, with a screw on cap, for a few years. I figured 5 gallons of punch would be more than enough. 

Most likely I will add a one way valve to the base, making a custom cap with a tube leading out. This way drink can go down the tube and air and be pulled through the valve to equal out the pressure. I just need some inspiration for the set up and ideas as to what looks awesome. 

Then I need to figure out what I want to use for punch, alcoholic, non alcoholic, color etc. This will be interesting I feel. I am not even set on mad scientist, maybe steam punk, or something else. hmm....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How about some like Dr. Karlosi's Think Tank?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats fun. I just saw that the pottery barn has those skeleton hands drink dispenser holder back online as well. Might have to serve two drinks. One for the kids and one for the adults.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

http://thetransistor.com/2011/01/spooky-mummy-drink-dispenser/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spirit has this one. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/in-my-veins-liquid-drink-dispenser/

and some other options

http://www.squidoo.com/Glass-Drink-Dispensers


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> Thats fun. I just saw that the pottery barn has those skeleton hands drink dispenser holder back online as well. Might have to serve two drinks. One for the kids and one for the adults.


:jol:Oh I LOVE that drink dispenser....I just may have to break down and buy it this year.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice hairazor. That is to a sense what I will be doing. Just to compile a whole bunch of ideas and then make it come alive


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you come up with. Be sure and post pics.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> How about some like Dr. Karlosi's Think Tank?


Smart - this looks like a plant stand?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a Bar2D2?

http://www.cnet.com/8301-13553_1-10055043-32.html

Or a Drink Making Unit 2.0:

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2011/drink-making-unit-2-0/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

As soon as i win the lottery I will buy mechanical robotic drink dispensers.  

Until then, I will make my own and it will be awesome haha


----------

